# new bucket truck in Canada. Business start up



## Dustshad (Feb 7, 2011)

I was wondering if someone knows any companies that make bucket trucks in Canada. I am in Calgary, Alberta and I guess I am about to go on my own. Scary! Going to buy all the equipment and start pruning like mad. If you don' t know any bucket truck producers can you guys give me some general advice on how to do less stupid things in the begining? Thanks


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure of any in western Canada. But I know of some in Ontario.. but bit of a drive.

Welcome to AS by the way.


----------



## Dustshad (Feb 8, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Not sure of any in western Canada. But I know of some in Ontario.. but bit of a drive.
> 
> Welcome to AS by the way.


 
thanks!


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 12, 2011)

Dustshad said:


> I was wondering if someone knows any companies that make bucket trucks in Canada. I am in Calgary, Alberta and I guess I am about to go on my own. Scary! Going to buy all the equipment and start pruning like mad. If you don' t know any bucket truck producers can you guys give me some general advice on how to do less stupid things in the begining? Thanks


 
Yeah, buying a $120K bucket truck your first yeat out is ill-advised.....


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 15, 2011)

If you plan on pruning as your main service line, then you can probably get by with a small chip truck, small chipper, ropes/climbing gear and a ladder.

If you really need a bucket, then look for something used. I would be pretty comfortable saying that as a new company, you are not going to get enough revenue to make the payments on a new bucket truck.


----------



## Dustshad (Feb 15, 2011)

BC WetCoast said:


> If you plan on pruning as your main service line, then you can probably get by with a small chip truck, small chipper, ropes/climbing gear and a ladder.
> 
> If you really need a bucket, then look for something used. I would be pretty comfortable saying that as a new company, you are not going to get enough revenue to make the payments on a new bucket truck.


 
makes sense. I realized this myself. Thanks for the advise!


----------



## Lakeport (Feb 20, 2011)

*Used Bucket Trucks Advise*

If you are looking for advise on a used bucket please feel free to ask any question you would like. I have been buying and selling Used forestry trucks for the past 10 years. A start up business and get a good reliable truck for around 35.000.00 range. Buying a truck with someone that will help you resell if things do not go as planned is also an nice safe guard, hope this helps a bit.

Shane


----------

